# Certain people that make you uncomfortable?



## notcandace

Do you ever feel like some people make you way more comfortable than others? I feel like I'm super comfortable around some people, even when I've just met them, to the point where I say "I'm shy" and they don't believe me! Other people just make me feel really awkward, and I clam up. It's hard to explain - it's like everything that comes out of my mouth sounds awkward and stupid. I can't figure out what kind of people make me feel this way - it's not that they're outgoing, because I'm sometimes comfortable around outgoing people, and it's not that they're awkward - in fact, it seems to be people that are less awkward, although that's not always the case.

Anyone else feel less comfortable around certain people? Do you know why? How do you handle it?


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

I'm the same way - couldn't tell you why though. 

I think some people just put out a better vibe than others. Some people are just more welcoming and easy going than others. I don't really know what else it could be.


----------



## Aedan

I know exactly how you feel, but I don't know if our discomfort towards certain people have the same origins.

Whenever I like someone, it's like I'm scared to do anything wrong, so I get uncomfortable around them.

It's the same with conversations. The more I like someone, the less I want to talk to him or her. Does that make sense ? Yes, it makes sense even though it's a ****ing ****ty attitude.

How can I hope to someday be happy in my life if I shorten every conversation with people that might become my friends ?


Oh come on... now I'm complaining like a (word deleted, don't want to offense anyone...) :lol


----------



## Elleire

Yes, I think I know what you mean. I know I am more nervous around people who ask me questions about myself, or people that stand or sit close to me. 

But then, there are those who just make me nervous for no identifiable reason. No idea what that's about. :stu


----------



## meganmila

I think those really bold and blunt people make me uncomfortable. Or really attractive people. Or maybe people that are just oozing confidence.


----------



## 0lly

People from the North of England lol with their 'plain-speaking no-nonsense senses of humour' (basically they just mock you to your face then say 'don't be so soft lad' for not liking it) :sus


----------



## Kon

I'm like that also. I think I feel most uncomfortable around people from my past that I don't hang around anymore and then I see them after a few years. I get totally razzled and try to avoid them. People I don't know at all, don't bother me much except attractive women and some authority figures. Those 2 groups make me nervous, even if I don't know them. I also try not to have conversations with new people that I know I will see again (e.g. cashiers, clerks, customers/patients, etc.) because I hate having to small-talk every time I see them. But sometimes, it's unavoidable because they initiate conversations.


----------



## max87

I can relate to what you are saying. 
I find certain kind of people very intimidating and i am unable to function correctly amongst them. 
My (few good) friends make me feel perfectly comfortable and like i belong.


----------



## comicbookkid

Rule #1: If I don't know you, I will not speak to you or look at you.


----------



## QueenEnna

I feel that how uncomfortable I am around somebody is directly proportionate to how loud/outgoing they are.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Attractive women make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Daniel87

Uhhh, everyone is like that, you don't have to have SA. There are people with, I wouldn't say real, but serious problems and you're here saying things like "Sometimes I'm shy ...anyone like that?" wth ?
I think I'll turn into comic book guy ... Most Obvious Thread ...Ever!

Ok, I might be a little pissed off today. Still, I think it's a valid point.


----------



## TheLostCube

I feel really uncomfortable around loud or outgoing people. Especially in groups.


----------



## Ironpain

I've lived with my grandmother up to this day and for as long as I've lived with her she still makes me very nervous and uncomfortable. If you knew my GM you would know why.

Not Uncomfortable in a I was scared of her way, no I loved and will always love my grandma but our relationship changed over the years. I constantly felt like I had to walk on egg shells around her. 

I never felt good enough for her. I never spoke properly, I talked to much, I always had to watch how I talked and what I was saying not in terms of swearing but in the general way I spoke, using improper grammar, blabbering on like I am now, talking too loud or too soft, or using the wrong words. 

Just having her come home from a week, weekend or month away made me nervous, she constantly found fault, this is not right, this is broken and that is broken and who ate this and who ate that and when she drank she found reason to get mad about stuff that happened years ago, what happened to my little Jesus statue (yeah the Jesus statue that fell and broke what 5 years ago)

She will ask about that, she'll say what are you planning to do with your life. There's always how she hawk eyes me at family events. Watching to see how many drinks I have, what I'm saying, how much or how little I'm eating. 

The other person would be my mom, that is a story onto itself, if you knew my mom you would definitely understand why she makes me uncomfortable especially around other people. My mom is a wonderful, loving, down to earth person but it's my mom when she is in defensive or overprotective mode that scares me. 

My mom will tell you off if you even look at me side ways which is embarrassing to me, having my mommy try to protect me, I don't ask her to do anything I stand up for myself but my mom has this urge to tell you to F off, argh I don't even want to go into details. One minute my mom was loving and fun to be around and the next she'd get angry and scratch herself and break down and cry or just act like you weren't there.


----------



## au Lait

Yes, I'm like this as well. 

I tend to feel comfortable around people who make jokes, or seem easy going and kind. While I feel extremely uncomfortable around people who seem overly judgmental, especially if they make comments that are appearance related criticism about others.

Basically it all boils down to how much I think the person will judge me. If they seem hyper-critical of others, then I will assume that there's a good chance that I'm not impervious to that criticism, and I will pretty much shut down around them.


----------



## Mae West

I guess I'm different from a lot of people on this site. I actually have a harder time with easygoing, outgoing types because I have felt more judged by them in the past (they called me judgemental how ironic LOL). People that are more "no-nonsense" whether they are outgoing or not are less intimidating for me because there seems to be no fake social veneer.


----------



## wolfpackofone

People that are hard to get a smile/laugh out of, or don't talk, make me nervous. As well as shady people, extremely intelligent people, and attractive men. I become so self conscious!


----------



## hellinnorway

I am uncomfortable around all females, and I do not know why...


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

meganmila said:


> I think those really bold and blunt people make me uncomfortable. Or really attractive people. Or maybe people that are just oozing confidence.


This. Attractive guys especially, and super successful people.


----------



## misspeachy

I think its to do with how much chemistry you have, I don't know I can tell as soon as I meet someone how I going to feel about being with them for however long. I kindof imagine what they think of me, and then it all goes from there.

But I also think its down to YOUR attitude/state of mind


----------



## EscapeReality

The people that stare at you like your some kind of mystery but the real case is just really simple you are just a young confused child like everyone has at one time and still in the outer adult exterior, Any person who think's they are some kind of mystery or puts there problems through sadistic empathy onto you with their looks, but i try forget. On a more positive note i like the people who smile and dont seem unhappy about the bull**** around them


----------



## sas111

Can I say everyone outside of my family?

If I had to be real specific I would say teachers & my dad's side of the family.


----------



## Karuni

I'm made uncomfortable by really friendly/outgoing people and people who like to poke fun at other people.

Overly friendly people just make me nervous with their energy. Some can be space invading, and it's like, "Get the heck away from me!" I much rather gradually get to know people. 

I really dislike people who love to poke fun at others by saying things or teasing like if they hand you something and you reach for it, they move it around to mess with you. I never react correctly, and I hate it. It's always so awkward. There's this older guy who delivers the concessions stands' products to the stands, and he likes to do those kind of jokes. I always dread when he comes to my stand cause I know he'll say something to me. I don't know if I'm just too much of a "serious" type (although I really am not) or what. Once in a while, a customer of this type will show up and make a joke at my register. It ALWAYS catches me off guard... ugh


----------



## barczyl

People who screw with me or my stuff when I'm distracted, kind of leading me to paranoia.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

I do feel uncomfortable around certain people, people that make me feel like I'm still in high school. There are certain people that just by they way they look and more often by the way they talk make me feel paranoid. I feel like their going to laugh at me. Certain people I feel like I'm a joke to them.


----------



## opencurtin

spacebound_rocketship said:


> This. Attractive guys especially, and super successful people.


I know this sounds weird but certain peoples faces freak me out they could be good looking or just normal , its like i LOOK AT THEM AND MY HEAD brain just rejects them why is this ? Its destroying me It makes me feel so guilty , certain confident people who talk real fast freak me its like as if your forced to try and match their confidence they seem to joke effortlessly , ping ping ping jokes seem to flow out of them like stand up comedians and it makes me feel like a loser , large crowds of people enjoying them selves like in unison fast firing jokes at each other like a bunch of bees flying around my brain freaks me out and has me running for the nearest exit , all this just builds up and forces me away from social situations , the only time I cam compete is with booze and that brings its own problems seen them when Im sober just makes me feel guilty and embarrassed like I wish I COULD BE that funny witty person all the time but I'M not I'm Mr clam up merchant which makes me feel weird and humiliates me inside , God I could go on for a week here.


----------



## calichick

It's the difference between someone liking you and you not reciprocating the sentiment.

There's this one guy I know who has a crush on me, he always tries to see me and just the thought quite repulses me to my stomach. I try to avoid him hoping that he'll get the hint.

We all know *THOSE* people.

See the thing about unattractive people is, as a female, (for me at least), I treat my relationships with men as I would cultivating a garden. IF there's a bad seed, I want to keep it as far away as possible in the instance that it might on a chance day...sperminate me by accident (or in this case, lapse of judgment).


----------

